# Do you like old vinyils re-editions for franco-flemish ,renaissance , ars nova?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for these ancient recording of the 50-early 60, i know, forcibely, there not genuine purist version for some, since they were made in the Romantic perriod, but it'S has for me a certain charm rustic analalogue sound, when i hear it i image smelling the old vynils, you know the thrills..

Deuxio there is another reason sometime first generation renaissance vynils were interresting for that mather affored mention, because people were trying to record for the first time this music this era, franco-flemish and english early polyphony or ars nova.

I was blushing when i heard the first two signifiant record , crucial Gesualdo records 58 & 61 on BnF featuring Robert Craft has conductor and , Igor Stravinsky has visionary, that work on the music itself.

Tell me what you think about it, do you have the same pleasure of hearing slight screeching of the needles does it turn you on(sonicaly speaking) like me?

:tiphat:


----------

